# Poll: the top 10 best skylines in the world



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Time Lord said:


> I was just wondering, where is the f*ckin' Istanbul on your lists?


#15...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

New York (10) 
Hongkong (10)
Shanghai (9)
Chicago (9)
Guangzhou (8)
Dubai (7)
Shenzhen (7)
Kualar Lumpur (6)
Moscow (5)
Bangkok (5)
Manila (5)


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

hunser said:


> Ulaanbaatar (1 point)
> Dzerzhinsk (2 points)
> Maputo (3 points)
> Niamey (4 points)
> ...


What are these names? some fruit or toys?:nuts:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

1-Hong Kong
2-New York
3-Shanghai
4-Chicago
5-Shenzhen
6-Dubai
7-Tokyo
8-Singapore
9-Seattle
10-Vancouver


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)

Erhan said:


> #15...


I didn't meant it. It's a given list from RokasLT. I'm complained about other users. hno:


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

New York City (10 points)
Hong Kong (9 points)
Shanghai (8 points)
Chicago (7 points)
Dubai (6 points)
Los Angeles (5points)
Shenzhen 4
Singapore 3
Toronto 2
San Fransisco 1


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Time Lord said:


> I didn't meant it. It's a given list from RokasLT. I'm complained about other users. hno:


Well I love Istanbul but I don't think it's not even close to being in top 10 skylines in the world


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)

Erhan said:


> Well I love Istanbul but I don't think it's not even close to being in top 10 skylines in the world


Your comment should be just the opposite. I don't love Istanbul but i think it's should be in top 10 skylines in the world.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

..


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Time Lord said:


> I was just wondering, where is the f*ckin' Istanbul on your lists?


In my TOP 10?! NO WAY MEN. It is in my top 30-35, l think.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Pals_RGB said:


> I think these types of polls are just rubbish. Any american will vote for Newyork/Chicago, Chinese vl vote for Shanghai or Hongkong, A Russian vl vote for Moscow, Englishmen for London, Australian for Sydney, Turkish for Instanbul and like wise. Only neutrals vl give proper votes.


But l see that most people are voting for the same cities, so it takes no big difference.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Time Lord said:


> I didn't meant it. It's a given list from RokasLT. I'm complained about other users. hno:


I have Istanbul around 30th spot globally, 3rd in Europe. It's sure to rise quite a bit over the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

1-New York - 10
2-Rio de Janeiro - 9
3-Hong Kong - 8
4-Paris - 7
5-Dubai - 6
6-Vancouver - 5
7-Tokyo - 4
8-Singapore - 3
9-Chicago - 2
10-São Paulo - 1


I like so much the skyline of Rio: Sea, mountains and the buildings :cheers:


Rio de Janeiro awakens por BluePrint Photography, no Flickr


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

1) New York (10)
2) Hong Kong (9)
3) Chicago (8)
4) Toronto (7)
5) Dubai (6)
6) Tokyo (5)
7) Sydney (4)
8) Seattle (3)
9) San Francisco (2)
10) Atlanta (1)


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

1.Hong Kong
2.New York
3.Shanghai
4.Dubai
5.toronto
6.Kuala Lumpur
7.Chicago
8.Singapore
9.Guangzhou
10.Sydney


----------



## Tinchake (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Shanghai 10 pts
2. Dubai 9 pts
3. Hong Kong 8 pts
4. New York 7 pts
5. Shenzhen 6 pts
6. Chicago 5 pts
7. Beijing 4 pts
8. Seattle 3 pts
9. Paris 2 pts
10. Toronto 1 pt


----------



## jio1992 (Jul 29, 2009)

My list is the best:
1. New York
2. Shanghai
3.Chicago
4.Hohg Kong
5.Los Angeles
6.Singapore
7.Dubai
8.Tokio
9.Sydney
10.Toronto


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. New York
4. Guangzhou
5. Dubai
6. Shenzhen
7. Chicago
8. Tokyo
9. Toronto
10. Seoul


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*TOP 10, SO FAR. VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITES.*


> 1. New York - 185
> 2. Hong Kong - 175
> 3. Shanghai - 141
> 4. Chicago - 126
> ...


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

1.Hk (10 points)
2.Sydney (9 points)
3.New York (8 points)
4.Shanghai (7 points)
5.Toronto (6 points)
6.Melbourne (5 points)
7.Tokyo (4 points)
8.Seattle (3 points)
9.Dubai (2 points)
10.London (1 point)
:cheers:


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

10 - New York 
9 - Dubai
8 - Hong Kong
7 - Shanghai
6 - Chicago
5 - Sydney
4 - Tokyo
3 - Kuala Lumpur
2 - Singapore
1 - Rio de Janeiro

I was gonna give my city one more point, but there are at least 5 other cities I like the skylines better... And I don't wanna be biased!


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know the world as well as I should, but i'm not going to pretend I do either. Of the international skylines I have come to recognize through pictures or the skylines of cities I have come to love in Canada; here is my list.

1. Toronto
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Hong Kong
6. Calgary
7. Vancouver
8. Dubai
9. Montreal
10. Mississauga


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I couldn't tell...


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> This is the problem with the methodology. The rules should be that a city will only be tallied in the rankings at the end if at least 3 forumers have given it points. This will prevent the OP from having a list of 50,000 cities that are the hometowns of every forumer on SSC


List represents the 100 (now +100) largest skylines in the world, occasionally l'll put top 10, like in the second page, and we will see how top 10 changes.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Dubai
5. Paris La Defense
6. Singapore
7. Guangzhou
8. Hong Kong
9. Doha
10. Kuala lumpur

We maybe need top 20.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

How do you think about the best skyline? I think it isn't only beautiful but it is also pure, clean, no traffic jam...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NanoMini said:


> How do you think about the best skyline? I think it isn't only beautiful but it is also pure, clean, no traffic jam...


That has to do with what one thinks about a city, not what one thinks about its skyline? Skyline means the silhouette that buildings make with the sky.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

1-Tokyo - 10
2-Istanbul 9
3-New York- 8
4-Shanghai - 7
5-Hong Kong- 6
6-Paris - 5
7-Sydney- 4
8-Seoul- 3
9-Baku - 2
10-Prague- 1


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Tokyo, Istanbul and Toronto above NYC? :rofl: the only skyline where it could be above NYC in some tops is only Hong Kong as of now.. and perhaps Shanghai. Btw i'm not a New Yorker.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Shanghai??


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yes Shanghai. Probably the most highrise city in the world right now, and most undercounted.
By 2007 it was adding more highrise space than all of Manhattan's office space each year 
(housing nearly a million newcomers annually).

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>










Blackstation. www.flickr.com









Blackstation. www.flickr.com









Blackstation. www.flickr.com













The city centre:









radics.geza from flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Hong Kong and Shanghai compared (to scale by the height of their supertalls). Bear in mind HK is more highrise than NYC, both in number of highrises , skyscrapers and cumulative height.


Hong Kong:

luci203, www.skyscrapercity.com










Shanghai:









www.brianmicklethwait.com


----------



## ashley005 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't love Istanbul but i think it's should be in top 10 skylines in the world.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Not at the moment.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

the spliff fairy said:


> yes Shanghai. Probably the most highrise city in the world right now, and most undercounted.
> By 2007 it was adding more highrise space than all of Manhattan's office space each year
> (housing nearly a million newcomers annually).
> 
> ...


 Wow :drool:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Spliff Fairy, hasn't Yellow Fever told you before about posting per Flickr guidelines sticked on the front page of the forum? We're serious about this and Flickr is serious about this. You're going to see your photos start disappearing if you don't start doing this because eventually everybody'will who uses Flickr will see their photos disappear. I mention this in the forum and not a PM because this serves as a reminder to everyone who uses Flicker.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Perhaps 'RokasLT' can update the top 10 points list to get this derailed thread back on track. This ain't a picture thread folks. It's a statistical analysis based on top 10 lists posted in this thread. Stay focused!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*NO BIG CHANGES TILL LAST TIME, SO FAR TOP 10 IS:*


> 1. New York - 312
> 2. Hong Kong - 285
> 3. Shanghai - 220
> 4. Chicago - 212
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Looks like the top 10 are solidifying their positions.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Still Sydney, Chongqing, Kuala Lumpur, Vancouver. Seattle, Paris can catch up top 10 cities.


----------



## Qantas743 (Nov 6, 2006)

Melbourne:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice Melbourne photo, but what's your top 10 so you can be added to the data table?


----------



## Qantas743 (Nov 6, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Very nice Melbourne photo, but what's your top 10 so you can be added to the data table?


Oh lol.

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Melbourne
4. Shanghai
5. Shenzhen
6. Singapore
7. Tel Aviv
8. London
9. Chicago
10. Dubai


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a very nice city you've got there! It looks great.


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, let's try  

1. New York
2. Seattle
3. San Francisco
4. Hong Kong
5. Chicago
6. Vancouver
7. Dubai
8. Sydney
9. Toronto
10. Melbourne


----------



## N.Y.C.H (Aug 31, 2013)

Many beautiful skylines all across the globe. Here's my pick!

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Hong Kong
4. Toronto
5. Shanghai
6. Dubai
7. Singapore
8. Los Angeles
9. Miami
10. Melbourne

Goodluck to the skyline winner of this pole!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

paris la defense





































images http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

1. HK 10
2. NY 9
3. Shanghai 8
4. Singapore 7
5. KL 6
6. Bangkok 5
7. Shenzhen 4
8. Doha 3
9. Dubai 2
10. Abu Dhabi 1


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*My list by the end of 2013.*

1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Panama City
5. Singapore
6. Chicago
7. Dubai
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Shenzhen


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

Seoul (10 points)
Baku (9 points)
Tokyo (8 points)
Taipei (7 points)
Shenzhen (6 points)
Kuala Lumpur (5 points)
Busan (4 points)
Metro Manila (3 points)
Jakarta (2 points)
London (1 point)


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

I gonna do different, I'll post my favorite city of each region of the world:

*North America*
New York

Skyline of New York City por Rohit Vable, no Flickr

*Central America*
Panama City

Ein Tag in Panama City por laubencrew, no Flickr

*South America*
Rio de Janeiro

Panorama Centro Rio por caoscarioca, no Flickr

*Africa*
Johannesburg

Johannesburg_Panorama1.jpg por holtphoto, no Flickr

*West Europe*
Paris

Skyline Paris por Jesús Romero, no Flickr

*East Europe*
Moscow

Spectacular panorama of Moscow city with golden river at sunset por Christopher Lawson Photography, no Flickr

*Oceania*
Sydney

View of City Skyline from Taronga Zoo, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia por Bencito the Traveller, no Flickr

*Middle East*
Dubai

Sheikh Zayed Road Skyline por adrianvdesign, no Flickr

*South and Southeast Asia*
Singapore

Singapore Skyline,.Canon Photography, Canon Imagination, Canon 5D Mark III, por Barry Zee, no Flickr

*East Asia*
Shanghai

Pudong Skyline por Jose Miguel Serna, no Flickr


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ Wow that Dubai picture is insane. There is little depth to it but the length and balance, and the number of supertalls are staggering. The Singapore and Shanghai skylines looks tiny next to it. I might have to reconsider my top 3.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*México City*

(City of the many skylines)



cocono said:


> Por Antonio Bar





Goth said:


>



:banana::banana:



1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Dubai
4. Hong Kong
5. Singapore
6. Panama
7. Sydney
8. Chicago
9. Mexico City 
10. Seattle


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

New York (10)
Chicago (9)
Sydney (8)
Hong Kong (7)
San Francisco (6)
Seattle (5)
Shanghai (4)
Paris (3)
Tokyo (2)
London (1)


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

New York (10)
Hong Kong (9)
Shanghai (8)
Guangzhou (7)
Dubai (6)
Shenzhen (5)
Chicago (4)
Singapore (3)
Chongqing (2)
Toronto (1)


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


>


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Fitzrovian said:


> ^^ Wow that Dubai picture is insane. There is little depth to it but the length and balance, and the number of supertalls are staggering. The Singapore and Shanghai skylines looks tiny next to it. I might have to reconsider my top 3.


That's a very old picture of Shanghai but you're right about Singapore.
All though I like Singapore's' better because it's just so futuristic Dubai is still one of my favorites.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Singapore is not South Asia, I bet many Singaporeans will be offended when they know some people group them with South Asian countries. Southeast Asia is midway between the East and South and nothing like any of these regions, so please never group Southeast Asia with them.


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

1. New York
2. Tokyo
3. Bangkok
4. Singapore
5. Chicago
6. Shanghai
7. Sydney
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur 
10. Dubai


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

1. Hong Kong
2. New York City
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Tokyo
6. Dubai
7. Singapore
8. Toronto
9. Seattle
10. Chongqing


----------

